# MERCURY 40 Hp Efi 4 stroke - WILL NOT FIRE



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

I had a merc 2-stroke that exhibited the same symptoms one time. Come to find out there was a sensor on my merc 2-stroke that would prevent the motor from starting if the motor was tilted up out of the water. This sensor went bad on my motor and it would not start- as the sensor malfunctioned and it thought motor was always tilted up. Once I replaced the sensor- it worked great. May not be relevant to your situation. Good luck.


----------

